# Historical Theology -- William Cunningham



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

_Historical Theology_ by William Cunningham is available online here:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2


----------



## panicbird (May 7, 2007)

Between Google and Archive, it seems like a goodly number of the older books are being put on the internet. I wonder what affect this will have on publishers like Banner of Truth and Soli Deo Gloria (and Naphtali).

Related question: is it only 19th century prints that are going online? Are the older, not-modern-typeset books being uploaded as well?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Between Google and Archive, it seems like a goodly number of the older books are being put on the internet. I wonder what affect this will have on publishers like Banner of Truth and Soli Deo Gloria (and Naphtali).
> 
> Related question: is it only 19th century prints that are going online? Are the older, not-modern-typeset books being uploaded as well?



I've seen (and posted links to) a number of 17th and 18th century works as well. The digitizing of these old books, once the wheat has been sifted from the chaff, is truly a spiritual goldmine for the discerning reader.


----------



## panicbird (May 7, 2007)

Andrew,

Pardon my laziness, but are the 17th and 18th century works you posted links to scans of books printed in those centuries or are they 19th century reprints? What I would like to know is: are these online works done in older typeface (i.e., an "s" looks like an "f", etc.) or modern?

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

panicbird said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Pardon my laziness, but are the 17th and 18th century works you posted links to scans of books printed in those centuries or are they 19th century reprints? What I would like to know is: are these online works done in older typeface (i.e., an "s" looks like an "f", etc.) or modern?
> 
> Thanks.



The treatifes which I bore in rememberance contain ye olde typeface.  

For instance, Edward Marbury's _A commentarie, or exposition upon the prophecie of Habakkuk_.


----------



## panicbird (May 7, 2007)

I thank thee verily.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

Thou art most welcome, dear brother.


----------

